# Aires or supermarkets at the french end of the chunnel



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Has anybody any info on the nearest place to park up or do some shopping when we arrive in france at 1 am in june.

Is there an aire de service or aire de repose near the terminal or a supermarket as you come out.

Thanks
Phill


----------



## talbot28 (Jan 24, 2006)

*calais stop*

A good place to park is at city europe shopping centre, in the coach park (on the right as you go in) a lot of mh and caravans park there


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Another option is to head south towards Boulogne and park up in the Auchan Hypermarket car park. If I remember correctly you come off of the motorway at the Boulogne St Martin exit. There is plenty of space in the car park, store opens at 8:00 am there is also a dump and fresh water facility at the petrol station.


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

We like the city europe shopping centre, only 5 minutes drive from the ports (very well signposted) and as Talbot28 explained just branch to right at the entrance to the carparks. Its pretty obvious after that as you will most likely not be the only motorhome there.

the pic was taken in January at our last visit

Deoons


----------

